# Lima, OH - Sarge YM B&T Neutered



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable Shepherd: SARGE: Petfinder

*More About SARGE*

1 1/2 YR 

SARGE is spayed/neutered. 
*My Contact Info*


Allen County Dog Control
Lima, OH
419-228-3700 x 8528


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adopted


----------

